# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Kiss someone in a lucid dream?

## BugsBunny

Have you already kissed someone in a lucid dream?
Is what it looked like reality and did you like it?  ::smitten::

----------


## MasterMind

I have done it in both un-aware dreams and lucid dreams it felt like the real deal  :wink2:  And of course. I loved it!  ::D:

----------


## BIGCobra

mmm bubblegum flavor  :smiley:  never had bubblegum flavour in real life though  :smiley:

----------


## Ekyu

When i kiss in a dream, i get a feeling that i can't describe! Feels better then the real deal, although i still prefer waking life obviously!

----------


## Rothgar

Kissing is one of my fav things to do. I found I can reach my right hand behind me, expecting to feel a hand, and pull a girl around in front of me. So lots of kissing opportunities.

----------


## Micael

Kissing (and other related stuff :p) in dreams can be pretty intense and fulfilling, occasionally if I get good recall the emotions trespass to waking life, it can be tricky to get rid of them afterwards. ^^

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I was ikissing one o my ex's in a regular dream once, it felt Amazing considering the fact that I never got to kiss her in real life.  :tongue2:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I have been known to kiss seemingly random people in my Non-Lucids.  Not sure why, but it always feels good.

----------


## Rothgar

Heck, I kiss seemingly random people in my lucids. Its like I am so happy it seems right.

----------


## Mancon

Yes  ::D:   ::lol::  It's a very fun thing to do in a lucid dream :p It does feel realistic most of the time as well.

----------


## RUBBERDUCK

Hahaha, funny I came over this thread. Once in a lucid dream (from 1-10 in lucidity I would give it a 6), I kissed a girl. I really enjoyed it, but after a while my subconscious turned her mouth into a sandwich. I can reassure you that was quite unpleasant.

----------


## Ridgeline

> Hahaha, funny I came over this thread. Once in a lucid dream (from 1-10 in lucidity I would give it a 6), I kissed a girl. I really enjoyed it, but after a while my subconscious turned her mouth into a sandwich. I can reassure you that was quite unpleasant.



Well what's wrong with kissing a sandwich? Now you can kiss and eat! ;D

----------


## Ghostland

I kissed taylor swift one time in a regular dream.

----------


## MasterMind

I kissed lots of girls in my dream last night (among other things) - Wasn't lucid so don't blame the naughtiness on my conscious mind  :smiley: 

It felt to real and didn't made me lucid  :Sad:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Usually my kisses end up like this in dreams, only because i have a steady relationship with a dream guy i know in real.  :wink2:

----------


## Siul

Not in any lucid,but had a dream once I was a male guy that kissed a girl in some sort of gaming/many cultures huge fair in some open areas and in a warehouse.I've never kissed,but in the dream it felt good,so as the boy I tried to find the girl again.They were the main characters of that Ned show from nickelodeon I used to watch.

----------


## Sivason

Itis funny, but kissing in an LD often causes an amazing amount of emotion for me. Here is a link to a DJ entry that has a powerful kiss in it, Moral Issue. 02-17-12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Micael

Must've been nice sivason, that happens with me sometimes. Right now for instance I just woke up and had the memory of a fragment where I almost kissed a classmate who I used to like we just touched noses or wtv, I was moving forward she was going back but in this cute "allowing" way as if she was teasing me to get it. Good feeling, dreams are powerful.  :smiley:

----------


## AtomskThePirate

I've kissed some one in a dream once. The strange thing was that there was no visuals for the kiss. I guess I had my eyes closed. The feeling it gave me was awesome though. It wasn't the kiss itself but this strong emotion it gave me. I could feel this warmth through my whole body and especial my heart  :tongue2:  I hope the real thing is just as nice.

----------


## DotEtc

So I kiss a lot (Sir Kissalot my nickname on some pages  ::D: ) in regular dreams. I feel strangely good with my senses. It kind feels better then in real life but still real life is real life and dream is just a dream. I had many types of kisses in my dreams. The best feeling I got then I french kissed with a girl that looked like my classmate in future. It felt even more then real.

So yeah. I will say that dream kissing is even better when real life kissing.

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

I tried it..... turns out she was a representation of the "bad" part of my subconcious...
Yup. She stabbed me.

----------


## Micael

Today... I kissed a girl and I liked it  ::D: 

But seriously, electrifying feeling.

----------


## MasterToukii

I tried........but it gave me a weird purple screen and then something completely different than what I was dreaming before...... so yes I tried to but it didn't work out

----------

